# Lime and SOP on newly seeded lawn?



## simplesimon (Aug 25, 2021)

I didn't think to amend soil before seeding. My soil test says I have pH of 5.03 and low K levels. I seeded TTTF on 9/3...when can I put down lime and SOP?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You can do it anytime. I think I might wait until there is some germination so you're not walking over tiny seedlings.


----------

